# Looking for a new muzzleloader



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I am in the market for a new muzzleloader. I am limiting myself to $200 and need a .50 caliber (I already have a pile of .50 ammo and gear). Looking right now at the CVA Optima 209 and Traditions Evolution or the CVA hunterbolt/firebolt.

Anyone have any thoughts about any of these guns?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, the Wallmart in Beavercreek had a Winchester .45 cal for $127 on clearance. I think its gone now though.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a traditions 50 Cal. in-line. I have a 3x9 scope on it also, I paid less than $200.00 for the entire outfit at Vances. Buckeye outdoors also has the same prices.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Stick with a brand name. Thompson, Traditions, CVA are a good choice. I even have a Cabelas 50 cal Hawkins style that's a good shooter. Just a little heavy. First doe I took with that gun was at 125 yds. No bull, I stepped it off twice. I couldn't believe it. Double lung with a 350 grain slug, open sites. I was impressed.


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

BPS is running a special on a "new frontier" .50 for under 100$. Break-open action and 209 ignition.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not even aware of any cheap or generic muzzleloaders.

T/C
CVA
Knight
Traditions
Remington
Winchester
Marlin
H&R-Buy the way, it looks nice


Has anyone seen the new Rossi muzzleloades. I think theya re right @ $150-200, man they look nice!


----------

